# Bilberry copy in ASDA



## tomahawk19 (Sep 5, 2008)

Anyone else seen ASDA's own brand non acidic wheel cleaner in store? It looks awfully like Bilberry and think its about £1.49 for for looks like a 500-750ml trigger spray bottle. Wondering if anyone has used it?


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

What do you mean it looks like bilberry? so does Ribeena its hardly the same though :wall: Thats not to say its no good and it would be interesting to see how it works although there is always the issue of how safe it will be long term, anyone can make a good cleaner its how safe it is.


----------



## tomahawk19 (Sep 5, 2008)

gt5500 said:


> What do you mean it looks like bilberry? so does Ribeena its hardly the same though :wall: Thats not to say its no good and it would be interesting to see how it works although there is always the issue of how safe it will be long term, anyone can make a good cleaner its how safe it is.


OK.. It is a dark red in colour, which resembles a bottle of Bilberry wheel cleaner I have and not a blackcurrent fruit based drink. I am only asking if anyone has used it.


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

tomahawk19 said:


> OK.. It is a dark red in colour, which resembles a bottle of Bilberry wheel cleaner I have and not a blackcurrent fruit based drink. I am only asking if anyone has used it.


Why not trial it yourself and feedback here. You mentioned it's non-acidic so cant do too much damage - you may have just found the daisy priced equivilent of wheel cleaners :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

no i have not seen or used it mate,dont mind GT probs the time of month


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Yep. Used it - it works fine for cleaning surface dust and light grime on wheels. Tescos also do one. I currently use the £1 alloy wheel cleaner in a spray bottle from the Pound Shops -again deal for keeping those alloys clean.

Tescos Colour Restorer at £1.99 is also good - very much like T-Cut. Also picked up a can of their Bumper & Tyre restorer aagain at £1.99 and trialled it on my SAAB 9000- very impressive. So used it on the rubber bumpers and trim (inc mudflaps) of my SAAB 99Turbo, with excellent results. :thumb:


----------



## tomahawk19 (Sep 5, 2008)

Haha, Next time im in-store I will pick some up and trial on a old set of wheels before just going straight onto my good wheels.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

I dont think all stores stock it...I work for asda and we dont.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

tomahawk19 said:


> Anyone else seen ASDA's own brand non acidic wheel cleaner in store? It looks awfully like Bilberry and think its about £1.49 for for looks like a 500-750ml trigger spray bottle. Wondering if anyone has used it?


Heh heh , chances are it is white labelled by tetrosyl (if you get the product code tetrosyl will send you the msds and you can then know if it is acidic or alkaline, ) 
I am liking the In motion wheel cleaner at present works very well and just 99p.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=109871


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Naranto said:


> Also picked up a can of their Bumper & Tyre restorer aagain at £1.99 and trialled it on my SAAB 9000- very impressive. So used it on the rubber bumpers and trim (inc mudflaps) of my SAAB 99Turbo, with excellent results. :thumb:


Picked up a few cans of it aswell, very easy to apply since its an aerosol

let us know how you get on with the wheel cleaner :thumb:


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

ryanuk said:


> no i have not seen or used it mate,dont mind GT probs the time of month


No need for that all I was saying was just because it looks the same doesn't mean it is, might not even share one ingredient with Bilberry. How many cleaning products are clear?? loads doesn't mean they are the same. I did say it might be worth a try though, although I am not sure of this new found fondness for acid free. Yes acid free can mean its a safer product but it could also mean its very akaline instead which is even worse for alloys. What I am saying is don't treat the words acid free like some sort of halo it could still damage your alloys. Who's going to by some and do a PH test on it then??


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

gt5500 said:


> No need for that all I was saying was just because it looks the same doesn't mean it is, might not even share one ingredient with Bilberry. How many cleaning products are clear?? loads doesn't mean they are the same. I did say it might be worth a try though, although I am not sure of this new found fondness for acid free. Yes acid free can mean its a safer product but it could also mean its very akaline instead which is even worse for alloys. What I am saying is don't treat the words acid free like some sort of halo it could still damage your alloys. Who's going to by some and do a PH test on it then??


IIRC, the AG custom wheels is a high PH as are many alkaline wheel cleaners


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Avanti said:


> IIRC, the AG custom wheels is a high PH as are many alkaline wheel cleaners


you are correct, it is very high pH so my litmus paper showed (14 probably).

Bilberry is pH10 so that is actually very good for a wheel cleaner of its cost-effectiveness (when you consider the pH scale is logarithmic)


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

G220 said:


> you are correct, it is very high pH so my litmus paper showed (14 probably).
> 
> Bilberry is pH10 so that is actually very good for a wheel cleaner of its cost-effectiveness (when you consider the pH scale is logarithmic)


Yes I think the data sheet suggests PH 13.5 and yes as you quite rightly state PH is a log10 value, so a typical 10:1 mix of bilberry should show around ph9 as though a 10:1 mix of many car shampoo's will just over ph7 which can usually easily clean a week or so worth of grime without any bother :thumb:


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Avanti said:


> IIRC, the AG custom wheels is a high PH as are many alkaline wheel cleaners


Anyone testyed this Asda stuff then? if its safe enough it might be worth a shot, having seen what strong TFR can do too wheels I am cautious what goes near mine.


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Heh heh , chances are it is white labelled by tetrosyl (if you get the product code tetrosyl will send you the msds and you can then know if it is acidic or alkaline, )
> I am liking the In motion wheel cleaner at present works very well and just 99p.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=109871


were do you buy that from?


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Tried the Asda stuff and as long as your wheels are not caked in brake dust it works fine, as does Tescos.

Currently testing Astonish 'Wheel Cleaner' at a £1 a spray bottle (from Poundsaver).










Does what it says on the label - ideal if you just want to keep those spotless wheels, spotless :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Surely ANYTHING will work as a 'wheel cleaner' if the wheels just have a normal ammount of brake dust on???....its more a test when the wheels have it baked on or have been neglected?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah, i'd agree with you. Water and a brush can do an impressive job on some wheels, it depends on so many things. 

On the other hand its also very simple to formulate something which will clean wheels extremely well, brick cleaner will strip all dirt, but the challenge is doing that whilst making it safe for regular/semi-regular use.

As long as you don't go using it all the time and letting it dry on though, probably won't cause an issue.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

*Just seen this morning, our ASDA is now stocking the wheel cleaner.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Naranto said:


> Tried the Asda stuff and as long as your wheels are not caked in brake dust it works fine, as does Tescos.
> 
> Currently testing Astonish 'Wheel Cleaner' at a £1 a spray bottle (from Poundsaver).
> 
> ...


I've found this to be a reasonable cleaner - not as good as p21s red gel though. They do a bug and tar cleaner as well that is good but strips wax like nobodys business


----------



## teknobod (Dec 25, 2007)

306chris said:


> I've found this to be a reasonable cleaner - not as good as p21s red gel though. They do a bug and tar cleaner as well that is good but strips wax like nobodys business


It may strip wax but it did nothing for the tar spots on my car!! How long did you leave it before washing off?


----------



## bmkk (Feb 25, 2009)

gt5500 said:


> What do you mean it looks like bilberry? so does Ribeena its hardly the same though :wall: Thats not to say its no good and it would be interesting to see how it works although there is always the issue of how safe it will be long term, anyone can make a good cleaner its how safe it is.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

